# Worth County Farm Lease



## WhitetailFreak88 (Dec 29, 2014)

My wife and myself are looking for a new long term lease to bow hunt on.  We prefer Worth county or the close surrounding area.  We are responsible avid bow hunters and we are willing to pay top dollar.
Contact Seth
321-863-1785
sethf@southernfire.net


----------



## WhitetailFreak88 (Dec 30, 2014)

Bump


----------



## WhitetailFreak88 (Jan 19, 2015)

Bump


----------



## WhitetailFreak88 (Jan 22, 2015)

Still looking.


----------

